# Any feedback on the Orbea Arin?



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

Lots of people have the Orca/Opal/Onix. The Arin looks like a really interesting bike. Super light, AL, and... well, an Orbea! 

Thoughts?


----------



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

pspande said:


> Lots of people have the Orca/Opal/Onix. The Arin looks like a really interesting bike. Super light, AL, and... well, an Orbea!
> 
> Thoughts?


Looks like nobody riding the ARIN yet. I have posted an identical question last December and got no reply. I just settled instead on the Orca.


----------



## Christer (Oct 31, 2005)

I ordered one six week ago hope it will arrive soon.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

I have an ARIN and it's totally worth the wait. I had an orca and moved to an arin, it's livelier when you put the power down and it climbs like you wouldn't believe. It's very light, but the ride quality is definitely a little more harsh than the orca (duh, it's aluminum), but I've paired it with some carbon wheels, bars and seatpost and the bike doesn't "get to me" until about 4.5 hours or so, but at that point what bike doesn't? As for the availability issues, they probably didn't foresee the splash that arin was going to make amongst a world of carbon. I love it and it's turned into my everything, everyday bike, plus racer as well. I forgot to mention I'm 5'9 and 150lbs or so and I have no feeling of "flex". I'm sure the bigger the bike gets as does the rider that could possibly change. This thing the coolest bike I've bought and I've had my share.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

pics plz kthx.


Seriously, man, show that baby off!


----------



## Christer (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Dude! It seems like I made the right chois when chosen the Arin. 
I going to Italy by bike at the end of april, hope I will get it before that.
You can reed about my Italian trip at my website. 
http://parkinsonitaliantour.se/eng/index.html


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

MaestroXC said:


> pics plz kthx.
> 
> 
> Seriously, man, show that baby off!


I don't know how to post pics.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

Christer said:


> Hi Dude! It seems like I made the right chois when chosen the Arin.
> I going to Italy by bike at the end of april, hope I will get it before that.
> You can reed about my Italian trip at my website.
> http://parkinsonitaliantour.se/eng/index.html



Who did you order your bike from?


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

To post pictures, you have to host them somewhere on the internet. I use Photobucket; just upload the files from your computer to your Photobucket account, then when you're making a post, click on the little button that looks like a postcard(if you hold your cursor over it it should read "Insert Images.") Paste the URL of your pictures at Photobucket into the little pop-up window, and they'll display in your post. 

I wouldn't blame you if you're too busy riding, though.


----------



## 4fittythumper (Nov 6, 2009)

*Orbea Arin*

Purchased an Orbea Arin frame off of Ebay for $400 and built it up with Ultegra 6600/6700 mix. Since this pic was taken I added a set of Ksyrium Elites. Weighs in at 17 lbs. on the button without the saddle bag. No complaints. Fast, climbs well, not too chattery for full aluminum. Will definitely upgrade to a carbon frame in the future but for 1/4 of the price of a new carbon frame is too good to pass up for now.

<a href="https://s65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/zacharylambert/?action=view&current=CIMG1710.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/zacharylambert/CIMG1710.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

